# trying to bag a subaru?!



## DJ_RONALD S (Dec 22, 2010)

hey what's up everyone.. i once was on vortex because i owned a b6 a4 and i always appreciated everyone that helped me with everything i needed on that car.. but i sold it because i needed something to fit all of my dj equipment.. so I purchased this 3 years ago: 










but now i really want to run an air suspension system because being low while driving around with a wagon full of dj equipment every weekend SUCKS.. and i would like the quick adjustability of air and I have no clue on where to start.. i have been lurking on section of the forum for a couple months now and I would like some help on where to start.. i'm hoping to purchase a system the beginning of january so any help would be great.. also if anyone in the concord, walnut creek area is down to help me with the install or show me their system would be much appreciated.. thanks for everyone's help..


----------



## firebert (Feb 25, 2008)

DJ_RONALD S said:


> hey what's up everyone.. i once was on vortex because i owned a b6 a4 and i always appreciated everyone that helped me with everything i needed on that car.. but i sold it because i needed something to fit all of my dj equipment.. so I purchased this 3 years ago:
> 
> but now i really want to run an air suspension system because being low while driving around with a wagon full of dj equipment every weekend SUCKS.. and i would like the quick adjustability of air and I have no clue on where to start.. i have been lurking on section of the forum for a couple months now and I would like some help on where to start.. i'm hoping to purchase a system the beginning of january so any help would be great.. also if anyone in the concord, walnut creek area is down to help me with the install or show me their system would be much appreciated.. thanks for everyone's help..


Hey, how you doing? I see you are from the bay area.. Well you're in luck because I used to work with a lot of subarus and have done my share of coilover installs. This last year or so I've been getting involved in air suspension and am currently involved with a couple of not-so-usual builds (BMW E39, Mercedes W212, Honda Insight ZE2, Honda Fit GE, Toyota Solara). I'm getting ready to start working on promoting / distributing a complete bolt on air suspension setup for many more applications that the usual suspects like airlift does not currently offer - your WRX included. You'll see it @ WekFest... 

but if you want to know more now then contact me @ memoryfabusa(AT)gmail.com :thumbup:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Do you live in the East Bay, specifically? I sent you a PM.


Also, I'm actually piecing together a kit for my car right now and I'm sure I can put you in contact with some folks that can help you out... Research on air started out rough for me too, but it only gets easier. :thumbup:


----------



## DJ_RONALD S (Dec 22, 2010)

@firebert: were you at wekfest last year? if you were i was in that show! memory fab always comes with dope cars and dope wheels... if you can please pm me with more info on the kit.. i'm def interested.. 

@doctordoctor: i do live in the east bay! any contacts would be great! i have a buddy who told me that tomas carries air lift products so i was gonna hit them up about that..


----------



## firebert (Feb 25, 2008)

DJ_RONALD S said:


> @firebert: were you at wekfest last year? if you were i was in that show! memory fab always comes with dope cars and dope wheels... if you can please pm me with more info on the kit.. i'm def interested..


yes I was. But I wasn't at my booth the whole time.. Junior had me judging the Euros and Domestic catagory. This year I'm sharing a booth with Franklin Auto Body. 

Shoot me an email, I perfer to keep business related contact via email rather than fourm PM..
memoryfabusa(AT)gmail.com

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

I know a thing or two about bagging subies, I just shot you an email Ronald.


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

i dont know **** about bagging subarus but i want to see it done


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

Kiddie Rose said:


> i dont know **** about bagging subarus but i want to see it done


this


----------



## LuEdaGreat (Apr 3, 2009)

DoctorDoctor said:


> Do you live in the East Bay, specifically? I sent you a PM.
> 
> 
> Also, I'm actually piecing together a kit for my car right now and I'm sure I can put you in contact with some folks that can help you out... Research on air started out rough for me too, but it only gets easier. :thumbup:


LMK if you get deals on parts. Im starting to piece together a set myself and want to find local parts.
:thumbup::beer:


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

hit up "hard parker garage" on face book. he will hook you up


----------



## LuEdaGreat (Apr 3, 2009)

NDubber said:


> hit up "hard parker garage" on face book. he will hook you up


Any other way to contact him?

From the bay area also?

Thanks!:thumbup:


----------



## jazzcat2001 (Mar 17, 2004)

that is a sick looking suby as it sits

please update this thread with progress:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

LuEdaGreat said:


> LMK if you get deals on parts. Im starting to piece together a set myself and want to find local parts.
> :thumbup::beer:


I tried to look locally, but I ended up getting my stuff through Bag Riders because of their holiday sale. A close buddy of mine ended up piecing a kit altogether...

Send me a PM of any questions you have and I can give him a call. :thumbup:


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

Kiddie Rose said:


> i dont know **** about bagging subarus but i want to see it done


agreed


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

sick subaru! can't wait to see it on air. :thumbup:


----------



## DJ_RONALD S (Dec 22, 2010)

firebert and will you both have mail.


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

nice start...Id like to see the finished product :beer:


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

subd...


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

LuEdaGreat said:


> Any other way to contact him?
> 
> From the bay area also?
> 
> Thanks!:thumbup:


 yes he is, just send a message. he will reply


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Ronald,

I hope you're ready to do some serious cutting...


----------



## DJ_RONALD S (Dec 22, 2010)

BUMP.. for PICTURES coming SOON!!


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

:wave: Hi Ronald!


----------



## DJ_RONALD S (Dec 22, 2010)

what's up kyle!! we gotta setup a shoot when i get back into town..


----------



## DiverDan182 (Dec 2, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I know a thing or two about bagging subies, I just shot you an email Ronald.


Stick with this guy, you wont be disappointed


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

opcorn:


----------



## DJ_RONALD S (Dec 22, 2010)

Ben from RI said:


> Stick with this guy, you wont be disappointed


I def. did stick with [email protected] and [email protected] and it came out so sick just trying to get some pictures up soon..


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Get on those pics Ronald! Can't wait to see how it sits.


----------



## DJ_RONALD S (Dec 22, 2010)

here is a teaser pic of the rear from jesse.. more pics to come as soon as i get back into town..


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Sick dude!! Looking forward to seeing pics of the whole setup. Did you guys go through with the tubbing up front?


----------



## DJ_RONALD S (Dec 22, 2010)

Jesse didn't have enough time to build the struts and to tub the front so we scheduled a time to tub it in june.. but without the tub, the fender is about 1/2inch to an inch from the rim in the front.. it's gonna be crazy with the tub..


----------



## firebert (Feb 25, 2008)

Looking good. Did Jesse hook you up with the Autopilot V2 as well?


----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

in for more pics... trying to get a dude i work with to bag his sti :beer:


----------



## DJ_RONALD S (Dec 22, 2010)

here is how it sits at the moment..i'm just waiting for [email protected] to come to norcal and tub my fronts so it will sit lower..and after the tub I will get some better pictures up..


----------



## DiverDan182 (Dec 2, 2008)

Dear lord.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Hell yeah Ronald.  You need that tubbing pronto!


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## gt[I] (Nov 12, 2005)




----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

*FV-QR*

wowza!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Ronald, 

Did you see the new photos of our Kevin's subie? We got it a little lower: 










Just a note when you get around to the tubbing, go all out. I already wish we went a bit bigger with our tub job. :beer:


----------



## DJ_RONALD S (Dec 22, 2010)

kevins car looks even more SICK!!! yeah i can't wait on the tubbing.. i'll make sure to mention to jesse to go BIG!!


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

wow, looks great:thumbup:


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

Will's tubjobs are the best


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

This thread needs more tubgirl. 

These Blubarus are f'n nastyyyyy :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

ericjohnston27 said:


> Will's tubjobs are the best


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## DJ_RONALD S (Dec 22, 2010)

a quick pic from a shoot i did with my friend.. still pre-tubbed front fenders..


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

That sh*t is sick man. A little lower and it will be jaw dropping.


----------



## 18yet (Nov 11, 2008)

DJ_RONALD S said:


> here is how it sits at the moment..i'm just waiting for [email protected] to come to norcal and tub my fronts so it will sit lower..and after the tub I will get some better pictures up..


\:thumbup:


----------



## e.shell (Jun 18, 2009)

updates!!!


----------



## dubina4steve (Aug 5, 2007)

something i've wanted to see done for a long time  looks awesome!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

Any updates?


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

:heart:

Just picked up a 2011 WRX for my wife and have fallen in love. Plans are to get a 2012 WRX for myself to bag. Love the wagon, nice work!


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

ocdpvw said:


> :heart:
> 
> Just picked up a 2011 WRX for my wife and have fallen in love. Plans are to get a 2012 WRX for myself to bag. Love the wagon, nice work!


hmmmmmmmm....corey, this is where you've been hiding?


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

Yeah, I've been looking at ways to break the norm for the scooby crowd with Euro styling. I can see a lot of resistance from the regulars on nasioc.com, but the scooby is for my liking in the end. :beer:


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Any updates?


?


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

ahh corey is still alive!


----------



## OAS_vr_slow (Aug 22, 2009)

Absolutely love it! I'm going to be talking to the guys at bagriders this weekend about setting me up with a universal bag over coil kit for my scooby. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

Is this BOC setup? My buddy has a Legacy GT Wagon that he wants to bag and we are looking for some info on it.


----------

